# Fromm vs blue buffalo vs natural balance



## Mke8446 (Aug 8, 2015)

Hey all! I have a 13 week old gsd named Lexi! My husband and I have been debating on what to feed her. The breeder sent her to us on taste of the wild which she did not seem to like, we switched her to natural balance the puppy formula which states for all breeds and we got concerned that it's not a large breed puppy food. I couldn't seem to find the natural balance for large breed puppies, and she seems to really like it (chicken duck meal and brown rice). We were recommended by fellow gsd owners either blue buffalo large breed puppy or Fromm blue gold (large breed puppy). I hoped I could find a natural balance large breed puppy but idk if our stores just don't have it or it just doesn't exist.

What do people recommend? Also do you feed your pups or adult gsds any supplements?? Thanks everyone in advance!!!


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

Fromm>Blue & Natural balance.


----------



## ILoveBella478 (Mar 13, 2015)

Natural balance is doing good on my puppy I'm switching to Acana


----------



## Springbrz (Aug 13, 2013)

Dog Food Reviews and Ratings | Dog Food Advisor Pick the best quality food you can afford and your dog likes. If you choose a food not readily available in your area, many here purchase from Dog and Cat Food, Treats, and Supplies | Free Shipping at Chewy.com. They have free shipping on orders over $49.


----------



## Ceez201 (Jul 3, 2015)

My breeder had my pup on TOTW also and we switched to Fromm. I'm no food expert, but I am very happy with Fromm.


----------



## wyoung2153 (Feb 28, 2010)

Was very happy with Fromm for Titan, he didn't do well on Natural Balance. Athena did great on Natural Balance. Titan was on Blue for a little while then we switched, he liked it enough, but was thrilled and was itching a lot. Currently feed Canine Caviar and Titan is doing great on it!


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

IMHO the other two cannot compare to the Fromm's family owned manufacturing company with NO recalls!

Natural Balance is manufactured by Diamond who had the massive recall 2 years ago for filthy conditions in their plants!

Blue Buffalo has lied about their ingredients!

Many people feed "All Life Stages" food instead of "Puppy" food. Something to consider.

Moms


----------



## Palydyn (Aug 28, 2014)

I switched Rommel from the food the breeder had him on to Orijen but it was apparently too rich for him. Switched to Fromm Gold LBP and he loves it and has not had any problems.


----------



## Ruger Monster (Jan 29, 2015)

Ruger didn't like the food the breeder had him on so we switched to Blue, but he wasn't a huge fan on that either and he had a lot of loose stools with it. He LOVES Fromm Gold LBP and does great on it.


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

Another vote for Fromm  Delgado ate it until he turned one and did extremely well on it

The only supplements I added on a regular basis was coconut oil, raw egg, and Tripett. Sometimes I would add cottage cheese, yogurt, or salmon oil


----------



## amburger16 (May 22, 2015)

Bear has done pretty bad on kibble altogether, but when he was on Fromm Prairie Gold LBP he was doing the best. The change in his coat and energy level were incredible, within the first week.. I'm sad his belly couldn't handle it


----------



## Ruger Monster (Jan 29, 2015)

Shade said:


> Another vote for Fromm  Delgado ate it until he turned one and did extremely well on it
> 
> The only supplements I added on a regular basis was coconut oil, raw egg, and Tripett. Sometimes I would add cottage cheese, yogurt, or salmon oil


Forgot to mention that also -
I've gone back and forth between coconut oil and yogurt on Ruger's as well.


----------



## Magwart (Jul 8, 2012)

I really think Fromm stands out from the other two here, based on their manufacturing and supply chain quality control. The supply chain has been a persistent problem for some companies, and contracted-out manufacturing has been a problem for others.

This article popped up yesterday, which gives some food for thought (it recounts a lot of the history of various companies and various recalls):
Looking For The Safest, Healthiest Pet Food? Good Luck With That.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Definitely Fromm! Many varieties to choose from and a good company with decent prices.


----------



## Galathiel (Nov 30, 2012)

I really like the idea of Fromm. Varik didn't like it, though and would take 15 minutes (of begging and cajoling) to eat it. I gave up and switched foods and he now eats in his usual 1 minute or so. Unfortunately, I now have to switch again as Merrick was sold to Nestle. I HATE trying to find a new dog food.


----------

